# Red Robins waiting room!!



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I had another thread going because the doe I got on Easter was starting to show signs she was bred. Well the vet came out this am and she is PREGNANT! Vet thinks she is atleast 4 months already. The breeder gave me two time periods the doe was exposed to the buck. First was 12/9 - 12/21 and the second was 1/24 - 2/22. So from what the vet said I am thinking it's going to be somewhere in the first time frame. Her pooch is very swollen and she had some discharge yesterday. I will keep everyone updated. 

Question... She had some blood on her vulva today. This didn't happen with my last doe (she was the first doe I've seen kid) is this normal or should I be worried?? It was a very small amount..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

May 2nd














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yesterday














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Today


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That doesn't look like anything alarming to me  I wouldn't be super worried


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok thanks Sydney. I think that's your real name haha 

... By the time I took the picture the blood was all but gone. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep it is 

If it was just a tiny bit, I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Still waiting!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Her udder is filling nicely. I'd say you have a couple days yet. That looked like her "plug" and that can happen a couple weeks out. I agree with Sydney that you don't have anything to be worried over. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I am hoping she kids by the 20th of May or else she wouldn't go until the end of June-end of July..... I feel like there is no way she could hold out until then! Hopefully soon....please Robin!! I was planning on going to the beach the end of July! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is due May 20th and she doesn't look quite as close as your girl!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweetpea8 said:


> Mine is due May 20th and she doesn't look quite as close as your girl!


Well happy kidding to you too! Good luck with your doe 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweetpea8 said:


> Mine is due May 20th and she doesn't look quite as close as your girl!


Well happy kidding to you too! Good luck with your doe 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So this afternoon I noticed I can wrap my fingers almost completely around the base of her tail. It's like I can grab around her spine... Weird! She def isn't too uncomfortable because she walked all the way out to pasture with the other does! Her udder is getting tighter everyday. She was stomping at little and biting at her backside and underbelly but I think that may just be because flys are starting to make an appearance here! Gosh I hope she starts giving me some more hints because I really don't want to miss this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Still waiting.... I put the baby monitor outside last night so I could hear if anything was going down!

These pictures are from this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happy kidding! baby monitors are great to have especially at night


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ugh no kids yet! She's driving me nuts. I think I'm driving her nuts with all the udder shots. It's like she is saying "EXCUSE ME!"















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL!! Yes she is looking somewhat "put out". In the first pictures she looks "posty" to me but that may just be her and I think that means they are getting closer.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought she looked posty too! She is normally not posty looking although she has been looking so for a few days now! And her udder looks bigger to me too.... Please hurry Red the anticipation is killing meeeee



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh yeah for sure posty!! Come on red!! LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you! Although I can't take credit for her. We got her from Old Mountain Farm..... Her vulva is like cracked open and crusty today. Never noticed this with our other doe. Hopefully that is a sign of progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

When her kids drop and she starts nesting and pawing, you know you'll have kids soon! Once you see amber discharge and "streaming", it means labor is beginning.

And I'm curious, what exactly do you guys mean by "posty"? What are they supposed to look like when Platt? Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Posty not Platt lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol!!! I like platt but posty is when their rear legs get straighter.....like a post (I think)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I LOVE your doe! If you don't mind my asking, where did you purchase her from?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I do not mind you asking. I got her from Old Mountain Farm from Cheryle Moore-Smith... She has a webpage and FB page. She has BEAUTIFUL animals and is really nice. She has been very helpful to a "newbie" like myself. ScottyHorse actually turned me on to Old Mountain. I could not be happier with the animals I got from Cheryle 

I believe that is what posty means too! But I've only ever heard it used here on the goat spot so could be wrong. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That is where I thought she came from  Cheryl Smith has really beautiful animals 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

No kids yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Fo


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is probably keeping them to herself because they are going to be so cute we won't be able to stand it! Hope she does fall in the first breeding range rather than the latter... for your sake!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,no! I'm so excited to see this beauty's kids. I thought sure she'd of had them. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Her vulva also keeps opening up. But of course not when I take a picture... She seems a little uncomfortable tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like her udder has room to fill.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Looks like her udder has room to fill.


Yeah I thought so too. I guess she could go as much as 152 days from the last day she was with the buck. Which would but her at may 27th for day 152... But you know what's weird? Her udder looks slightly smaller today? We are going in reverse now!!! Hahaha why would her udder look not as full today as yesterday? Hmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think my doe's udder went up and down ( sometimes I think what they eat may cause it) but on the day she went into labor her ligament area got extremely soft and her udder blew up all the sudden and we had kids shortly after it could still happen any time!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it looks like it isn't going to happen for a few more weeks..... The first exposure was from 12-9 to 12-21
Guess I can let her out of the kidding pen for awhile. :hammer:


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww, I feel for you!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So I'm looking at June 18th-july17th now! She is definitely getting bigger.... I saw kids moving for the first time yesterday! That was pretty exciting... Here's how she looks today.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Come on babies!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Tomorrow will be be the first possible day she could go....again.... Gahhh! 
Her udder seems big and tight to me! But who knows anymore. She's back in the kidding stall with the monitor on....And the wait continues....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone think she looks close? 
(This pic was an old one and it wouldn't let me delete it when I edited my post, )


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not good at guessing but I want her to have those babies! They're going to be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks very close, and her udder is looking about ready. look for amber goo, and streaming. Once you see that you'll have kids on the ground within 24 hours. She is absolutely beautiful, good luck and congratulations! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing yet..... Maybe she isn't pregnant and this is some sort of sick joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm not good at guessing but I want her to have those babies! They're going to be gorgeous!!!!


OMG your avatar is so cute! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoahEm said:


> OMG your avatar is so cute! Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks  Wish it was my pic but I grabbed it off the internet :lol:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think she will hold off too long, but who knows they can drive is crazy sometimes. I'm playing the same guessing game with two of my does. :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She's doing this thing where she takes two steps back. Lifts her back legs kinda high. Like...a backward march? Saying.. "What's going on with my back side mom?" 
Also she's eating hay kinda frantically.... 
But I could be imagining these things at this point... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's putting the babies into position, you sound like me when I don't have a due date I think I'm imagining labor signs. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

How much longer before I should start to worry. Her udder couldn't possibly get any bigger could it? Ugh I hate not having a due date....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've seen does with bigger udders but that is how mine usually look. What Do her ligs feel like? Are they softening up or gone yet? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I think they are gone. But maybe I'm not feeling for them correctly? It's only my second time doing this  But it's really mushy back there and I can reach around her tail head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

There's threads on here with pictures of stages before the ligaments are completely gone. But she should be close 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woo hoo! Come on babies!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Well around 3:30 this happened








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

And a little before 4 we had a new kid!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay! Boy or girl?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Too much blood?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

I've felt just the same way Noah, with all of my nannies when kidding, I always start mistaking signs and thinking its happening earlier then it really is, kidding can be quite a waiting game! :S 
Glad all want well! What a little cutie!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

It's a boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It's a little mini me of her! Congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!! He is so cute!! We are in love already  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Here he is all fluffy








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaaaaaaawwwww, congrats!!! I loves him


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

What a little sweetie, I love his color!


----------

